# Medidor de Gasolina



## Espherla (Ene 31, 2007)

Quiero que alguien me ayude a hacer un medidor de gasolina para automobil, ya que este es modelo 83, entonces mucho problema por las señales no tiene, pretendo utilizar la infraestructura actual del auto, ya que funciona bién tanto flotador como la red electrica, solo quiero sustituir la tradicional aguja por una serie de leds entre 5 y diez, que enciendan dependiendo de en que nivel esté el tanque de gasolina, acudo a ustedes por que se que hay muchachos  muy entusiastas de esto, yo soy tambien hobbysta de la electronica pero no encuentro la forma, si tienen un diagrama yo lo construyo eso no tiene problema, 
Grácias


----------



## JV (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola Espherla, no recuerdo mucho como funcionaba el flotador del tanque, pero si dicho flotador acciona una resistencia variable se puede usar para usar un vumetro integrado para lo cual te recomiendo el LM3914 de 10 salidas.

Saludos...


----------



## Espherla (Feb 6, 2007)

Grácias JV, así es acciona una resistencia variable, investigaré la operacion de este integrado. aprecio mucho tu respuesta


----------



## juan_33 (Abr 13, 2008)

mira yo hice uno con el lm339 y una fotocelda,la fotocelda la puse en un tubo y un foco de 6v
el foco lo puse en serie con el flotador del vehiculo y funciono correctamente


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 19, 2010)

juan_33 dijo:


> mira yo hice uno con el lm339 y una fotocelda,la fotocelda la puse en un tubo y un foco de 6v
> el foco lo puse en serie con el flotador del vehiculo y funciono correctamente



hola estoy leyendos estos viejosmensajes del foro y me interesaria saber si tienes el circuito del medidor de combustible ya que mi carro se le cayo la aguja y donde yo vivo no consigo para reemplazarla sumado a que solo se puede cargar gasolina 2 veces por semana y de acuerdo al numero de placa por lo que para mi es indispensable saber cuanta gasolina dispongo en el tanque, me seria muy util implementar tu circuito.


----------



## betodj (Nov 20, 2010)

Que tal malvinas3bis, dudo mucho te respondan (2007-08), en el foro hay algo que te puede servir. ver:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-nivel-liquido-utilizando-flotador-sensor-46639/


En la revista de saber electronica (año 3 No. 11)(México) viene el medidor de combustible digital (display) que usa como sensado un foco y fototransistor (como comento juan_33)
(a mi criterio es un tanto complicado por todos los ajustes que se deben hacer) (convertidor voltaje a frecuencia VCO, oscilador, contador,decodificador a 7 seg. display´s)(ajustes de la intensidad de luz, distancia, etc).


Tomando la idea del colega juan_33 estoy realizando un proyecto, he aqui un avance.

Un saludo...


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 20, 2010)

a ver si te sirve solo un integrado (ulm180) y algunos componentes


----------



## betodj (Nov 20, 2010)

buen aporte solaris8, no conocia ese integrado..


----------



## zaiz (Nov 20, 2010)

malvinas3bis dijo:


> hola estoy leyendos estos viejosmensajes del foro y me interesaria saber si tienes el circuito del medidor de combustible ya que mi carro se le cayo la aguja y donde yo vivo no consigo para reemplazarla sumado a que solo se puede cargar gasolina 2 veces por semana y de acuerdo al numero de placa por lo que para mi es indispensable saber cuanta gasolina dispongo en el tanque, me seria muy util implementar tu circuito.



Hola malvinas, pues d*e acuerdo a lo que comentas creo que lo que necesitas es algo práctico desde ya* sin tener que esperar o darle muchas vueltas porque es muy necesario. Así que lo que yo te recomiendo es lo siguiente:

Dices que sólo se rompió la aguja, así es que la señal que llega al medidor supongo que está bien, es decir que es medible.
Entonces considerando que no sabemos qué resistencia tiene el reóstato ya que para eso tendrías que ver el modelo, marca, etc del medidor, lo mejor es medir la señal que llega al indicador tanto cuando está lleno como cuando está vacío.
Así que yo llenaría el tanque y mediría con un multímetro (voltmetro) el voltaje que llega al indicador.
Luego, cuando está vacío otra medida.
Así puedes saber el rango de voltaje que necesitas medir.

*Una vez hecho eso, compraría un pequeño voltmetro económico (de aguja) en una tienda de electrónica. Y así tienes un indicador que puedes adaptar al tablero del coche.* O también mientras lo consigues podrías estar haciendo mediciones esporádicas con un multímetro y así determinar cuánta gasolina te queda.

Ahora que ya aparte, ya teniendo los niveles puedes proceder a hacer un circuito con LM3914, etc, o los otros que te plantean aquí arriba otros foristas.

*Pero sí te recomiendo que primero obtengas la amplitud *de la señal tanto con tanque lleno como vacío. Con esto podrás hacer un medidor muy confiable.

Además ya con los voltajes máximo y mínimo, podrías ponerlos aquí para que te podamos dar una idea más específica que generalizada.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> a ver si te sirve solo un integrado *(ulm180)* y algunos componentes



El integrado ¿ No sera *UAA180* ?


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 20, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Que tal malvinas3bis, dudo mucho te respondan (2007-08), en el foro hay algo que te puede servir. ver:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-nivel-liquido-utilizando-flotador-sensor-46639/
> 
> 
> En la revista de saber electronica (año 3 No. 11)(México) viene el medidor de combustible digital (display) que usa como sensado un foco y fototransistor (como comento juan_33)
> ...



gracias por el aporte todo me sirve para poder solucionar el problema del combustible gracias a todos


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 23, 2010)

perdon, fogonazo tiene razon.....
el integrado es uaa180 fue un lapsusmemoris



solaris8 dijo:


> a ver si te sirve solo un integrado (*uaa180*) y algunos componentes



corregido, gracias


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 23, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> a ver si te sirve solo un integrado (ulm180) y algunos componentes[/QUO
> teniendo en cuenta que el integrado en cuestion es el uaa 180 y como yo tengo uno desde hace 6 años y nunca lo use y como se me daño la ahuja del medidor pienso implementar el circuito para tener una referencia de combustible pero en el circuito no me queda claro de donde es que toma la señal? para que funcione el circuito perdon por la ignorancia pero no se si tomarlo directamente de la ahuja o del flotante me seria de gran ayuda me desdejen la duda jejeje con versito y todo espero sus respuesta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 23, 2010)

*malvinas3bis*bueno basicamente tenes que ver donde esta el + que llega al medidor, ya que ese es el del flotador del tanque de gasolina, el - va a masa, creo que solo eso.
podrias ponerle un preset en serie, para corregir alguna diferencia,te dejo la pcb, asi te es mas facil.y una pagina donde podes ver mejor todo

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

aca te dejo el diagrama completo, con las explicaciones, ojo que usa un *uaa170*
pero creo que son iguales en patillas


----------



## malvinas3bis (Nov 24, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> *malvinas3bis*bueno basicamente tenes que ver donde esta el + que llega al medidor, ya que ese es el del flotador del tanque de gasolina, el - va a masa, creo que solo eso.
> podrias ponerle un preset en serie, para corregir alguna diferencia,te dejo la pcb, asi te es mas facil.y una pagina donde podes ver mejor todo
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm
> ...



OK me ha sido de mucha ayuda el circuito lo voy a empezar a construir gracias por sus aportes son muy solidarios


----------

